# Can I B2M in Germany?



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 8, 2010)

We don't have B2M here in Denmark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but I am going to Berlin soon and I very often go to Frankfurt. Does anyone know if you can B2M in Germany?


----------



## User37 (Mar 8, 2010)

yes, you can. last week i just B2M for the very first time and could choose one from all the lippies for exchange (except from the latest collections and viva glam ones). the label of the l/s i picked was then marked with a text sharpie to prevent that item of being B2M.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_yes, you can. last week i just B2M for the very first time and could choose one from all the lippies for exchange (except from the latest collections and viva glam ones). the label of the l/s i picked was then marked with a text sharpie to prevent that item of being B2M._

 
Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 9, 2010)

What can you get in B2M in Germany? Just lippies or?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 9, 2010)

One more question. Can I B2M depots?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 9, 2010)

So Susanne told me it's different in Germany as well whether the store will accept depots or not.

Does anyone know if the stores in Berlin accept depots for B2M?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 9, 2010)

You need 6 empty/old MAC products for B2M in Germany. 

As said above you can just B2M for lipsticks (not also for lipglasses or eyeshadows like in the US and no Viva Glam l/s.)


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_You need 6 empty/old MAC products for B2M in Germany. 

As said above you can just B2M for lipsticks (not also for lipglasses or eyeshadows like in the US and no Viva Glam l/s.)_

 
Thanks again.


----------



## Susanne (Oct 9, 2010)

Attention!

There are rumours B2M should stop in Germany soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is not official yet.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Attention!

There are rumours B2M should stop in Germany soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is not official yet._

 
Oh nooooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for letting me know.


----------

